# Music Vault brings 12,000 classic concert clips to YouTube



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

*Music Vault brings 12,000 classic concert clips to YouTube*

(Engadget.com) - Even if you weren't born yet on July 7th, 1970 you can now catch the Who's classic Tanglewood concert thanks to Music Vault. It's just unveiled an avalanche of classic concert videos, 12,000 in all, on its YouTube video channel. Those include concerts from the Who, Dylan and Springsteen (among others), newer shows like Deer Tick in Vermont during Hurricane Irene and archives from Woodstock, the now-defunct Capitol Theater in New Jersey and the Newport Jazz and Folk festivals....

Music Vault Sample Page

Music Vault YouTube Channel

Full Story Here


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

This is crazy huge! I can't believe it!

It's like me hiring Jackson Pollock to paint my house!

This is *HUGE!* (not hugh)


----------

